# Hard to Self-Diagnose: PCOS, lymphedema, cellulitis



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2007)

So, I've wondered for a long time if I have PCOS. I went on birth control when I was 16 thanks to having three periods in one month, and no periods for three months. So since I haven't really been off it for long in all those years, I don't really have a way to know if I have it. Are there symptoms that would show through regardless of being on birth control? If I have it, I want to get it addressed at my next gyno appt.

I also have one calf that's been swollen ever since I fell down some stairs. My doctor told me just to put my calf up whenever possible, and the swelling would go away eventually - but it never did. My left calf is a good four inches larger than the right now. Lately (The last several months or so) the bottom section of that calf has been red. Is there a reason for this? Is this nothing to worry about, or do I need to see a doctor when I can? The redness is NOT hot, so I'm thinking it must not be cellulitis.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

Any redness in lower extremities would be cause for concern in my book... I'd have it looked at because it could be a circulation/fluid issue that needs to be taken care of some way. 

I discussed PCOS with my gyno at my last appointment (I've been on the pill for over 15 years) and we went through the list of symptoms that she'd be looking for and I had none. Now, she knows I'm on the pill, so I assume she would have mentioned if the pill would mask all of them. 

I asked her, knowing I had no symptoms that I'd read about, only because of my history with horrifically painful/sporadic periods before going on the pill. She said that can be caused by something as simple as a hormone imbalance which is why I've had no issues of that kind since being on the pill. I just always sort of assumed that it must be a wacky ovary that was causing the problem... and now after an intravaginal ultrasound I know that the ovaries are exactly as they're supposed to be. Always good thing to know.

Good luck finding out!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmmm...intravaginal ultrasound. Sounds like something I want to get done when I have insurance again. At least then, I'd know for sure.

And thanks for the advice on the leg, AnnMarie. I'm going to ask my doctor next time I go. And I'll be going ASAP (gotta save up the $$ first).


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 13, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hmmm...intravaginal ultrasound. Sounds like something I want to get done when I have insurance again. At least then, I'd know for sure.
> 
> And thanks for the advice on the leg, AnnMarie. I'm going to ask my doctor next time I go. And I'll be going ASAP (gotta save up the $$ first).



The ultrasound is a good thing -- I had it done in March/April because my doc wanted to rule out PCOS due to hot flashes...so, I think it can be helpful. Just wanted add my little piece...


----------



## Aliena (Aug 13, 2007)

I just recently had an intravaginal ultra sound. Everything looked normal to my RE, but specific blood work showed me to have PCOS. 

Symptoms of PCOS: (I had every symptom)

Weight gain (specifically around the middle area)
irregular periods
infertility
hirsutism (excessive hair)
acne
other skin problems (darken skin--like around neck/skin tags)
depression and anxiety


From what's been explained to me, BCP eases the symptoms of PCOS. (maybe Vickie can explain more in depth)


Since I've been on Metformin (a treatment for PCOS if you don't want to use BCP's) I've felt tons better.


----------



## Missy9579 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gotta love the ultrasound, when they put a condom on the microphone! Thats what it looked like to me.

Every person can have different symptoms of PCOS. They can do some blood work, and an elevated testosterone can indicate it, as well as some other things in your blood work.

I dont have some symptoms. But I do have irregular periods, I didnt have one for 8 years and them hemoraged for 8 months, I was on the shot for almost 4 years which helped beyond belief, but I have recently switched to the pill, so we could see if my body could regulate itself. I have weight gain, I have diabetes, which is caused by PCOS. It turns things your body eats into sugar, and causes your blood sugar to rise. You dont actually have to have a cyst on your ovaries, to have PCOS. I dont have any. I seem to be starting to get a few skin tags, thanksfully small, and unnoticable to most.

I saw a GYN, who worked in conjunction with an endocrinologist to come to the daignosis, and to develop the best treatment for me. Which is metformin, and was the shot, and testing my blood sugar.

I will most likely have fertility issues. My doctor says I will most likely need Clomid. And that she would only make me try for 6 months on my own, rather than the year they require most before intervention.


----------



## Emma (Aug 14, 2007)

I have almost every symptom for PCOS, but after bloodwork and a scan the doctor says I don't have it.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 14, 2007)

One of my friends has PCOS, but her ovaries have crystallization or some weird crap like that. Keep in mind, it's a syndrome, so that affects the definition.

When I first started on metformin, I didn't lose weight but I kept feeling twinges around my ovaries that eventually subsided. Last time I had my ovaries checked, they didn't show cysts, but I still have almost every other symptom listed.


----------

